# off to eurodisney then south of france HELP ME PLEEEEEASE



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

taking the kids to eurodis then down to south of france end of july. weve never had the motorhome abroad before .any advise would be appreciated about filling up whats diesel called, where to stop on route , baring in mind kids are 5, 6 ,and 13 . we plan to go last week in july 1st 2 in august . i know its goiny to be manic but cant get kids out of school until then. sorry if the diesel question sounds abit silly but when you dont a speaker the lingo .these questions have to be asked.what about getting booked on sites for that time .i dont whant to be tied to a particular site at any given time but then again i dont want to be wild for 3 weeks iether.
many thanks kevin and marie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi kevmc q1 Gazole (diesel) 
q2 depending on your route and if you are looking for 1 night stops or to break up your trip how about a day here when we went there a few years ago there was a aire in there carpark for m/h to stop overnight 
chapter


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Don't worry Kev,

It's easy and straight forward. Diesel is Diesel or Gasoil, about 1.30 euros a litre (about a pound) .

Everything is well signposted , just play yourself in gently on the right hand side of the road, and don't get tired or flustered. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev. As others have said its quite straightforward, Most pumps are the same config as UK. IE 2 petrol and one Diesel or Gasole. As you drive in get someone to make a note of the price and when you take the nozzle out look at the display to check the price.
We found most Supermarkets take Nationwide debit cards which don't have a charge for using it and give above the normal tourist rates.
As for campsites most of the popular ones will be fully booked by now, I would ring a few, most have someone who speaks some English.
Take your time, don't try and cover too many miles in a day and you will have a great time
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107286 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, Locally, here in Brittany, gazole has risen rapidly in price and as of today is 1.42 euro per litre in the local L`eclercs supermarkets ( they always have cheaper fuel ) and has hit a high of 1.50 plus in the garages located along the dual carriageways. We are off to the south of France in a couple of weeks then down to Sorrento, it _will_ be manic and we haven`t booked anywhere in France to stay but am certain we will find sites along the way, I`m with you on this one, I don`t want to be tied to a certain site on a certain date, Im sure you will have a great time and I cannot wait for our trip to begin, we have a six year old so have stocked up on colouring books, dvd`s and school books too. Good luck and enjoy France, it is a truly beautiful country and especially geared up for motor homes.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Elcie said:


> then down to Sorrento,


RESPECT.

We flew to Naples and hired a Corsa to drive to Sorrento. I tapped wing mirrors 3 times in the first half hour. If was that or wear a scooter.

I was amazed to return the car with the same 5 dings that it arrived with.

Do you know that MHs are banned on the Amalfi road :-( Mind you, a Corsa was a handful there.

It was all worth it. A truly awesome area.


----------



## 107286 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, Nope I didn`t know that MH are banned from the Amalfi road, is this going to cause us problems I wonder......Thanks for the info.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Elcie said:


> Hello, Nope I didn`t know that MH are banned from the Amalfi road, is this going to cause us problems I wonder......Thanks for the info.


Do a search for Amalfi - the thread explains the details, you may be able to drive in the middle of the night.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It would be a good idea to get the book All The Aires France by Vicarious Books. The new one has 1600 listings. Most routes you choose will have Aires on them. Always try to get on an Airs by 3pm. W/Ends will be very busy. It is best to stay put over the W/Ends.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Euro Disney*

Hi Kevin

First of all I recommend 1 day french by Elsabeth Smith peferably the DVD. It's a great way to pick up a few useful phrases. It's about 45 min long and you need to watch it about 6 times and you'll be speaking French in no time!
Just to be aware, a little way after Caliis you wil come to a road toll. This can be very confusing for the first time. You should note that the toll window and the ticket machine is on the right hand side. ie. the passenger side. The first toll station on every stage you take a ticket and then the second or departing one you put ticket in and pay. If it is unmaned, it is easiest to pay by credit card. During the day most of the maned and you can pay cash (Euros0 or card. A rough idea of tolls between Calais and the South of France will be about 150 180 Euros each way.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*euro disney*

Hi again

Now some useful information about disney......
Virtually everyone there speaks English. You can camp over night there for approx 20euro per night for as long as you want to stay there. We stayed 3 nights last summer. We recommend you get a 2 day hopper pass for everyone which is the best way to see and do everything in both parks. Remember to start early especially on the first day if you are buying tickets as there is likely to be very large quesue. It is possible to pre-book your tickets either directly or through the camping and caravanning club if you are a members as this works out slightly cheaper. Pre-booking will save you about 20 - 30 mins of queing for tickets but you willl still have to queue to pick them up albiet for less time.#
You should start off in the main park and try and work yourself around it methodically queuing for the most popular attrations early one. When you get the park literature read carefully the paragraph about fast track passes. There is no additional cost for this facility and can save you lots of time. How it works is you fast track pass one of the major rides which will probably give you 30- 40 minutes to spare before your time comes up. then you can rush and get another lesser ride or two in while yo u are waiting. If you miss your fast tack time you have to start the procedure again. If youare doing the parades of shows do them closest to main lunch times as it will make s small difference in waiting time. You cannot take your own food or drink into the park but there are many eating places in the park moderatly prices. There is a picnic area outside the park should you so wish.
If you have been to the USA parks you wil kow that from parking to geting in is only a short tram ride away. In France it is a long walk ( about 15 mins0 so take anything you want with you as you won't want to go back and forth.
The only ride in the main park that is not worth doing on Autopia. There is always a2 hour plus q. Trust me it's not worth it!
One the second day do the disney studios park, disney cinemajic is a must. You will complete the second park in a shorter period of time than the main park. This is where a 2 day hopper ticket comes into it's own. You can then go back into the main park and go for anything you missed the first day and any seconds you may want. In the main disnley resport a many shops and resturants do these either after a day at the park or on a separate day before you leave. If you have time of all the resturants that are there there are 2 musts. Cafe Mickey in Disney Village have your meal with the cast charectors. Brilliant for the kids. The other one for evening entertainments and a meal is Buffelo Bills wild west show. It isn't cheap but it is brilliant entertainment and you will all love it!

I will post another reply about the South of France.
We did this trip in reverse order last summer!


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*South of France bit*

Hi Again

Now for some useful info about S. France.
I can't advise you about the Franch riveara as we have never been but we have been to Southern France.
There is a wonderful stretch of cost line between Perperginin and La Grande Motte. Out of all this, our favourate part is Marseillan which is about 35km from Montpellier. This is a small less hastlled very MH friednly resort, a must for wild camping. there are designated areas for Wild campng in the street. A 5 min walk to the town centre and 30 seconds from the beach in the streets in and around the market sq. There are however no water and toilet facilities here. We camped wild here for 10 days the year before last. It is the norm not the exception. If you need frech water and tiolet facilities there is an Aire which is situated in Cape D'agde and is operated by Camping l'cap. Sometimes you may be able to get water for free otherwise you need to purchase a card from camping l'cap office for about 2 or 3 euros. We were able to make the tiolet and water last for about 4 days at a time. We are 2 adults one boy of 17 and one of 8. The only day or night you can't camp by the market sq is Tuesdays as there is a full very large market (which is worth exploring) on Wedensdays. There is a sign that tells you this in French! For this ocasion to camp wild you will move to move down to the other side of the estury which you will be able to see from the bottom of the turning where the vans park/ Just beyond Hotel Robinson. We didn't pre book any camp sites at all. we stayed at sites on an ad hoc basis. This is the best way. If you can't get into the first there is always another you will get into. If you want to stay at a site there is can recommend Yelloh Village Meditarane which has direct acces to the beach and a full entertainment programme and a lovely pool.
If you can escape any time without the kids a 10 minute walk accross Marsillian plage accross the sand brings you into the larges naturist collony and beach in Europe! 
p.s We diecovered after we went home it has also got the largest swingers club in Europe!

p.m. us for further info if you want!
I mean on France and not swinging!


----------

